# Hello I need some solid unbiased feedback



## debdefender (2 mo ago)

I'm generally really good with other people's problems and stink with my own. It's like, "Here, take my advice, I'm not using it." I realize that's easy to say when you aren't the one in the hot seat, which I find myself in now. I need some feedback. I'm also curious how many like and similar opinions will turn up.

Thanks for the Space to be able to voice and be heard.


----------



## Jimi007 (5 mo ago)

Explain...Hot seat ....?
What's up ?


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

debdefender said:


> I'm generally really good with other people's problems and stink with my own. It's like, "Here, take my advice, I'm not using it." I realize that's easy to say when you aren't the one in the hot seat, which I find myself in now. I need some feedback. I'm also curious how many like and similar opinions will turn up.
> 
> Thanks for the Space to be able to voice and be heard.


Ha! That’s the story of my life. Let me tell you what to do, but I can’t see the error of my own ways. I think thats why therapists exist. And TAM 

Welcome to TAM @debdefender!

Spill it…what do you need feedback about?


----------



## debdefender (2 mo ago)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> Ha! That’s the story of my life. Let me tell you what to do, but I can’t see the error of my own ways. I think thats why therapists exist. And TAM
> 
> Welcome to TAM @debdefender!
> 
> Spill it…what do you need feedback about?


The worst for me is I see the error, I know exactly the right actions to take and moves to make, I just ignore my intelligence and let my dumbbum hang out. However, on a positive note, I gain experience with which to draw from for advising others. I know what needs to be done in this current mess too, and I'm going to finally fully do it. The over time clock should have killed this already even if I love him enough to keep on until it got here where he fully killed it for me. He's a bit of an idiot when in the hot seat himself. He never backs up and makes a move to ammend, make right, course correct, no he plunges head first into piling a dozen or so more nasty offenses on top of the original cause as his way of dealing with being called out on the original cause. Course that right there goes against him more so than the cause. It prevents ever solving anything and leaves the door wide open for repeat performances. I'm sick of it, there's nothing about any of it that represents him as a mature man that can think and manage himself as men do. It's like watching a high school boy pitch a brat fit. _yawn_ I'm so over this b.s. and it's such a disgusting turn off. He and whomever can have at that nonsense. I want a man, as in grown up and mature, level headed. He is everything but that.

The issue I came here with is in another thread. Curious what you conclude.


----------

